# Clam Denali



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

Im looking at the Clam Denali has anyone had any experinces with these good bad etc... i tried folding one up in the store and it seemed like it folded up kinda goofy is this how it is or am i just stupid how do you put all your stuff like auger buckets etc in the sled when its folded like this. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Oct 8, 2008)

i used a buddys the last time i was out...great shack tons of room and alot more comofrtable to fish outta than a 2 man side by side flip over...yes they do forld funny...they are built so that one side is always folded first and the other is always folded second. We could fit rod bags, vexs, tackle, heater, underneath and we layed the auger and kinda wedged minnow bucket on top as we drug it around...failry light also only has an extra 5 lbs or so on the yukon cuz of the poles for the other flip side


----------

